# Heyo!



## ginger (Jan 31, 2009)

I picked up the horrible habit of saying (or typing) Heyo, thanks to my buddy Matt. Anyway I'm not terribly serious about my writing but i would like to improve it. I'm in high school, an exchange student in Venezuela this year. Not speaking english very often has messed with my grammar and spelling just a bit so if i make a mistake don't be too hard. My name isn't really ginger, its just what my friends have started calling me, also claiming i have no soul (so thats not Gilligan's Islang ginger but South Park, in case you were wondering). So, hello to everyone. :spidey:, haha they have a spiderman smiley


----------



## Mike R (Jan 31, 2009)

Knowing nothing of the South Park Ginger, You'll forever be the Gilligan's Island Ginger to me.

Hi, I'm Mike. Sometimes my real name, sometimes not.


----------



## Sam (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, Ginger, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ungood (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the Forums!

Glad to have you, and from what I have seen, your English is better then most.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to Writing Forums, Ginger.


Nickie


----------



## exocoetidae (Feb 1, 2009)

Brits sometimes call redheads, "Ginger."
Welcome to WF and enjoy!


----------



## Red_Venus (Feb 1, 2009)

Heya, Ginger! Nice to see you here! Hope you find all the help, inspiration, and fun you can handle!!

Always feel free to ask for help! That's what we're here for!

much love and heyo to you too!

venus


----------



## ginger (Feb 2, 2009)

Ungood said:


> from what I have seen, your English is better then most.


No you misunderstood, I'm from the U.S. just spending a year in Venezuela as an exchange student. While not thinking i sometimes make grammatical errors, using spanish grammar rather than english. I usually catch myself but just the other day while talking to another exchange student i said sweeeped rather than swept. That kind of thing. Thank you all for the warm welcome. :bigsmurf: Goodness thay have the most creative smileys


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 4, 2009)

Ungood's always getting things mixed up, don't worry about him.    Welcome!


----------



## Shinn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there Ginger and welcome to WF


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Feb 15, 2009)

ginger said:


> I picked up the horrible habit of saying (or typing) Heyo, thanks to my buddy Matt. Anyway I'm not terribly serious about my writing but i would like to improve it. I'm in high school, an exchange student in Venezuela this year. Not speaking english very often has messed with my grammar and spelling just a bit so if i make a mistake don't be too hard. My name isn't really ginger, its just what my friends have started calling me, also claiming i have no soul (so thats not Gilligan's Islang ginger but South Park, in case you were wondering). So, hello to everyone. :spidey:, haha they have a spiderman smiley


that ginger thing on south park is funny as hell! Welcome to the forums, I look forward to seeing your writing, hope you can improve it, like you said!


----------

